# JL coming with a W6V3



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

From the JL Audio website, there will be 42 new products this year which would include a newer and third version of the W6 subwoofer--the w6v3.

This would mean the W6 should be vastly improved and the current v2 version should sell for way cheaper, meaning great deals for us!!!

Can't wait to see the specs. Sub looks beefy. Imagine if they took all the things hated about the current model and made it better ie, better sq and more spl. This could possibly be one of the greatest subs ever!!! I didn't say the best but one of the greatest!!!


----------



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

What do you hate about the w6v2 other than the fact that there may be a w6v3 available soon?


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

BigGeorge said:


> This would mean the W6 should be vastly improved


O rly?



BigGeorge said:


> Imagine if they took all the things hated about the current model and made it better ie, better sq and more spl


Let's just add in higher efficiency, smaller box and deeper bass. Then it will be better in every way possible.

I'm not the biggest fan of the W6v2 mainly due to the ridiculous price for the mediocre output level but it is still a good driver when you look past that price, and a V3 will probably be only marginally better.


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

There's nothing about the V2 that I hate. I just read where people say it doesn't have enough sq or spl. I like JL products. First subs ever where where w0's and they sounded great. I can only imagine what the newer stuff would sound like.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't necessarily think that W6s need more Xmax... That's what W7 is for. I just think they are expensive compared to other brands.


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

Well I was only stating what was read from forums. Some did say more sq. Others asked or stated the lack of spl. I think they are great. I am excited abut the newer models. That is all I know.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

dragonrage said:


> O rly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a great driver even for the price. They absolutely do no lack low end. Mine had no problem playing 18hz, what more could you want?. Again, one of the best subs out there period. Any lack of SQ or low end is an enclosure issue, not a sub issue. I got to experience mine in everything from too small of a sealed enclosure which gave them a boomy sound with no low end to ported, to bandpass and finally to IB. I could run them way past xmax and absolutely no motor or suspension noise in IB. Absolutely silent. The suspension is awesome and I believe on the Klippel they were one of the most linear if not the most linear sub tested. I'll probably get a pair of the 13w6v3s and go IB with them.

You do realize higher efficiency, smaller box, and deeper bass don't go together, right?

Looking forward to hearing more about these v3 versions.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

After searching for more info, I can't count the number of people who have called the W6v2 a W6v3 out there. Can't find much except on JL's site but the picture looks interesting. Does Manville still post on here?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

18Hz.... Hmmmm.... While most HUs only can reproduce 20-20000Hz, you can get 18Hz, that's interesting....


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

kyheng said:


> 18Hz.... Hmmmm.... While most HUs only can reproduce 20-20000Hz, you can get 18Hz, that's interesting....


I can get lower than that. It produces a 15hz tone just fine. In fact, if I remember right I've played a 10hz tone through it before. Maybe you should upgrade to a factory Acura HU.

Just checked, found CD players that play 5hz-20khz. It looks like it suggested and normally accepted that 20hz is the cutoff point for CDs but it's not because they can't go any lower. My subs that are jumping all over the place at 15hz wold probably disagree with you too.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, you are right and the medical officers are wrong.... Even audiometry measurements also only measures 20-20000Hz... That's why I'm corious how you can hear it....


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Well, you are right and the medical officers are wrong.... Even audiometry measurements also only measures 20-20000Hz... That's why I'm corious how you can hear it....


So now you're changing it from an equipment issue : *"18Hz.... Hmmmm.... While most HUs only can reproduce 20-20000Hz, you can get 18Hz, that's interesting..."* to *"That's why I'm corious how you can hear it..."* which is an altogether separate argument. 

I never said I could hear it. I did say the sub has no problem playing 18hz as evidenced by the car shaking and the sub surpassing xmax pretty easily. However, 18hz is still audible. Mostly felt and a sense of energy but there's sound as well. Do you think every human's hearing stops at exactly 20hz? Maybe, just maybe it can vary by genetics and age. You might want to educate some of the HT guys with subs that go down to 7hz.

Anything else?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> It's a great driver even for the price. They absolutely do no lack low end. Mine had no problem playing 18hz, what more could you want?.


Whether a subwoofer lacks low end or not should be hard to tell by ear alone. Perhaps some kind of RTA is necessary. Most subwoofers can play low frequency tones. That's not the issue. The issue is there when 20Hz is 20-30dB less loud than 45Hz. This sort of thing can not be measured by ears or be predicted by simple box modeling software.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> You do realize higher efficiency, smaller box, and deeper bass don't go together, right?


Obviously. I was making fun of the guy expecting "more sq and spl."

BTW, Yes, some can hear <20Hz and >20kHz, just that our ears are less sensitive the further you go. I can hear up to at least 24kHz reasonably okay - tested with several other people who lost it around 17-20kHz - but still not as good as I can hear the lower frequencies. (Tested with a signal generator and a 2" driver at pretty low levels - I bet they'd have been able to hear 24kHz with a better/louder setup, too)


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's the link with the possible photo:
JL Audio » header » News » 12VoltNews.com: JL Audio Plans Big For 2012


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

So why make fun dragon? Again, I was only stating what the possible upgrades could be based on comments read about w6v2's. So I am _*assuming *_they would be improved even more with greater sq and greater spl. 

But, all I have seen is a pic. I was excited to see a newer version. Until the facts come out I can only guess or assume. 

So Dragon, since it is a newer version do you think nothing has changed or improved?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Key differences are that the W6v3's have more linear excursion, stronger motor systems, a better cooling circuit and a new surround design (rubber). More details after CES.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I'm sure they're shooting for better SQ and likely SPL at the same time. The w6's aren't meant to get stupid loud, though multiple youtube users seem to think their video of Late Night Tip rattling the car and moving a water bottle in the vehicle means they are loud.  I would venture to assume that SQ will be improved unless something goes wrong, and I highly doubt that. I've got PLENTY of SPL from my setup in just over 3cuft sealed. SQ is on point.

I've never understood why people ***** about how expensive they are.....I'm selling mine for $250/sub in the Classifieds. That's cheaper than an SSA Icon, WAY cheaper than a Morel, Dynaudio, etc etc. Same people that complain how expensive and overpriced the brand is. Sure, they're pricey because they're in the masses. I think they've done enough to ask that price or close to it. Their w6/w7 and HD/Slash amps are proven to be very good...


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

To most people, SQ and SPL are the only factors there are, and just guessing that the new version will be better in every way possible makes me assume someone doesn't really know what they're talking about.


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Manville. Dragon do you think something good could be made better?

I see no reason why that couldn't be a possibility


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

My point is that speakers are always a trade-off between various factors. A lot of the things that make a speaker have higher SQ (lower distortion) such as shorting rings and XBL^2/underhung coils also lower the efficiency. I suppose you could mean more SQ and more maximum SPL but that would lower the efficiency at any given power level and it would have to handle more power and excursion to get that maximum SPL. At that point, what's the point of a W7?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

All i have to say is this sucks, i just got 2 brandnew 10W6v2, HD 600 and HD1200 and just started building the system.


Build Log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/119137-audi-a4-build-log.html


and now they come up with 42 new products and different look, this sucks for me!!

I love the w6v2 subs, i just got sold off my 12w6v2 subs (too loud and boommy for me) and now purchased 10w6v2. The subs are great and its like everyone said before, it depends on box, system setup. I beleieve for somebody like me who likes a good SQ sub and still some good tight output, the subs are great.

Im interested if they are changing thier componet speakers, im getting ready to get some Audison VOCE 3-way setup and sell my 2 sets of JL ZR 6.5 componets. But maybe they will come out with a better componet set-up.... hopefully we will see.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

dragonrage said:


> To most people, SQ and SPL are the only factors there are, and just guessing that the new version will be better in every way possible makes me assume someone doesn't really know what they're talking about.


Well they wouldn't make it worse would they? Obviously you can't have the worlds loudest sub while having the best SQ sub by far...obviously there are trade-off's. But that's what engineering is about



tuner culture said:


> I love the w6v2 subs, i just got sold off my 12w6v2 subs (too loud and boommy for me) and now purchased 10w6v2. The subs are great and its like everyone said before, it depends on box, system setup. I beleieve for somebody like me who likes a good SQ sub and still some good tight output, the subs are great.


Kinda contradicting, but if you're 12w6's were boomy you didn't have them in the proper enclosure or other problems. Going from the same model but down 2" isn't going to make a huge difference in much besides output (usually)


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

KyleMDunn said:


> Here's the link with the possible photo:
> JL Audio » header » News » 12VoltNews.com: JL Audio Plans Big For 2012


Not sure that will be the new W6. The current ones have a W6 logo on the bottom, not a JL logo. Could be wrong though..we'll see in 5 days


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

True, when I say boomy, I mean they are not as tight soundi.g as 10" subs. Im nor into bass jami.g music.


If you follow Jl Audio on Facebook, they are showing sneak previews of speakers, amps, marine stuff, etc.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Boomy shouldn't happen. That's faulty/improper install, enclosure, EQ


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ousooner2 said:


> Boomy shouldn't happen. That's faulty/improper install, enclosure, EQ


Ding ding ding!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Boomy may caused by a leaking enclosure, enclosure size wrong or tuning not right.... I have a high end Visaton 12" sub and used a wrong enclosure and it do sound boomy, but once I changed to a right size enclosure, at ther same volume, it sounds punchy...


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope this link will post right.

JL Audio » header » News » JL Audio W6v3 Subwoofer Drivers: The Sound Quality Gods are Smiling

JL w6v3.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

$699/ea MSRP on the 12"s! *$699*!!! This is outrageous!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

dragonrage said:


> $699/ea MSRP on the 12"s! *$699*!!! This is outrageous!


Only $100 more than the v2 and worth every penny. I might get 3 of these for my next IB install. Of course, no one pays MSRP, they will probably be a little under $500 which is a steal.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> Only $100 more than the v2 and worth every penny. I might get 3 of these for my next IB install. Of course, no one pays MSRP, they will probably be a little under $500 which is a steal.


I disagree, but you have fun with that. I don't disagree that they will sound good.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Here the 2012 brochure!


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh yeah Dragon, looks like there are improvements in sq & spl. I guess JL will be "laughing" to the bank!!!


----------



## bluecavi28 (Feb 19, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> Only $100 more than the v2 and worth every penny. I might get 3 of these for my next IB install. Of course, no one pays MSRP, they will probably be a little under $500 which is a steal.


I agree. I'm definantly going to give these new w6's a listen and probably get one if they are a nice improvement over the w6v2.

My two w6v2's give me everything and more than I could ever want and part of me thinks the improvement's couldn't be that big over the v2's but the other part of me knows JL doesn't update any of it's products unless they are indeed much better than the previous version's.

The only thing about my current w6's I would change is running one of them instead of two to save space/weight and if the new w6's are much better this will be a good excuse to go to one sub...I know I won't pay $600 (not becuase they are not worth it) but I'm sure with a little bit of awareness and patience good deals will be found on them.


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

Direct from the 2012 JL Audio product brochure:

JL states on W6v3 upgrades...

"These upgrades generate very noticeable performance increases in the form of *greater output*, *sharper dynamics* and *improved overall sound quality*".


----------



## bluecavi28 (Feb 19, 2008)

BigGeorge said:


> Direct from the 2012 JL Audio product brochure:
> 
> JL states on W6v3 upgrades...
> 
> "These upgrades generate very noticeable performance increases in the form of *greater output*, *sharper dynamics* and *improved overall sound quality*".


I don't doubt that one bit but I have been around long enough to know when you take the updated sub and put it in a car envirnement all the specs and updates are alot of times not even audible which is why this forum promotes "proper install" and also why some people can make incredible sounding systems with not the best of equipement.

This is why I simply want to hear the new sub in a car and let my ears decide.


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sure the engineers have been tweaking and testing this sub in some cars. 

Also if the manufacturer says it better than the current model I wouldn't doubt it. Yes I know businesses have to make a profit. Yes they can and have told us anything for a sale. After ten years, there is no doubt in my mind this sub is "better" even if marginal. 

I'm just happy for JL. I appreciate their products and can't wait for it to hit the streets. While I'm waiting I'll just install and enjoy my new Focal v30 components.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Also coming out with a version 2 MicroSub:

Car Audio - Subwoofer Systems - MircoSub


----------



## bluecavi28 (Feb 19, 2008)

BigGeorge said:


> I'm sure the engineers have been tweaking and testing this sub in some cars.
> 
> Also if the manufacturer says it better than the current model I wouldn't doubt it. Yes I know businesses have to make a profit. Yes they can and have told us anything for a sale. After ten years, there is no doubt in my mind this sub is "better" even if marginal.
> 
> I'm just happy for JL. I appreciate their products and can't wait for it to hit the streets. While I'm waiting I'll just install and enjoy my new Focal v30 components.


Oh I agree it will be a better sub than the V2 in every way wasn't trying to say otherwise I should have been more specific in that I meant I wanted to hear one to see wether it's worth it for me personaly to switch from the v2's.


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

Understood (bluecavi). 

I do like that they will now be using rubber surrounds. My first subs (JL 12w0's) surrounds dry rotted and tore off. Had I been thinking, I wouldn't have tossed them out and kept the powerwedge box. 

It would be good is someone could compare the all three w6's (v1,v2, v3) once available. Also, the newer models should mean reduced prices on the current models. So it is win-win from my perspective. 

In my opinion only thing missing from JL is a true spl sub. Double the power, and increase the spl of the w7. I think without a doubt in my mind it would settle a lot of the JL debates.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

BigGeorge said:


> Oh yeah Dragon, looks like there are improvements in sq & spl. I guess JL will be "laughing" to the bank!!!


We'll see. Remember that they are a business and they need to try to get you to buy their products, even if you've already bought their products in the past.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't see a 13" W6v3, maybe they didn't have much sales on the 13's.


----------



## burks95 (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone have any idea or release date?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

burks95 said:


> Anyone have any idea or release date?



With CES2013 around the corner, maybe after that. Who knows. I believe their TW3's are barely shipping out along with their TW5v2's.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

I just today received a new dealer price sheet and the w6v3 were on there, so i would expect we see these right after CES (January or early February)


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

yep ces showing and probably shipping end of 1st quarter, so I have been told


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

W6v3 production line pictures for those who haven't seen them.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152367192510523.948910.59662270522&type=1


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

kyheng said:


> 18Hz.... Hmmmm.... While most HUs only can reproduce 20-20000Hz, you can get 18Hz, that's interesting....


Sounds like you're messing with crappy decks


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

msmith said:


> Key differences are that the W6v3's have more linear excursion, stronger motor systems, a better cooling circuit and a new surround design (rubber). More details after CES.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Assembly line pics look sweet on the JL Facebook page 

New cooling design looks pretty neat too.


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm actually waiting on the new to catch the old at a great price. Honestly, I've gotten much older and wiser since the first w6's and I can't justify paying 500 - 600 bucks for 1 sub. 10 to 15 years ago when I was young and dumb, I was blowing cash like I had a money tree in my backyard. I still can't wait to hear the difference!!!


----------

